
DIY – I Built a Desktop Robot That Responds Entirely in GIFs - curiousgal
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/5h15f4/i_built_a_desktop_robot_that_responds_entirely_in/
======
abhi3188
Hey if anyone has any questions, Im here to answer!

